

Ask HN: Why does OS X Preview have print protection? - hellbanner

I tried to print a PDF. &quot;You don&#x27;t have permission without entering the password&quot;.<p>Screenshot, opened, printed.<p>What the hell.. ?
======
loumf
It is honoring the intentions of the author. PDF readers don't have a
technical limitation, but they may have a legal or ethical one.

